# Back at last



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey guys, sorry I haven't been here in a while, I 've just moved house and got my new fish house up and running! I'm so pleased with it, we've managed to fit all the pipes and overflows that I was hoping for, and it all went a lot better than I expected, oh well, at least that's most of the problems out the way, now all we have to sort out now is the wife. She's complaining about the cold drafts through the floorboards at nights, I said it shouldn't get too cold in the fishhouse, well, after I've finished insulating the walls after a couple of weeks anyway. I said if she's lucky she might be able to upgrade to the tropical house which is slightly colser to the house, hopefully before the harsh winter kicks in.LOL 
^JK^

You know I wouldn't do that to the wife lol, anyway if anyone had to sleep in the fishhouse, it'll probably have to be me after a row or something.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Welcome back. Bout time


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Just in time, You can fill in while I start taking some time off.


----------

